# CPC-A looking for experience/employment



## Kevin Robinson (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello. I recently passed the CPC exam but have been unable to locate any employment opportunities for newly certified coders in my area. I am looking for employment in Little Rock, Arkansas and its surrounding areas. I have taken Anatomy and Medical Terminology courses in addition to CPC certification courses, and plan on taking a Physiology course in the near future.


----------

